# Suche SAIA Programmierer



## edelsau (25 Februar 2010)

Suche einen Saia-Programmierer für Steuerung eines Mischers und FU's sowie ein paar anderen "kleinen" Dingen mit Visualisierung anhand einer Saia burgess PCD2_M170. Möglichst schnelle Realisierung und bei qualifizierter, guter Hilfe inklusive Honorar im Raum Aachen, Köln.


----------



## SBC-User (5 Mai 2010)

ich kann ihnen die anlage programmieren und kostenfrei anhand der sweb-technologie programmieren, allerdings steht einer vorort-inbetriebnahme die tatsache des tagesgeschäftes entgegen


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
M. Neuner


----------



## KDH (23 Oktober 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr Neuner,
sind Sie Freiberufler oder in anderer Form Selbstständig?
Im Rahmen der Abwicklung von MSR-Projekten (TGA) bin ich für unterschiedliche Kunden im Raum Köln und NRW tätig. Für den Aufbau einer technischen Industrievertretung (für einen namhaften, deutschen Gerätehersteller) sowie zum Ausbau der Kapazitäten und Kompetenzen im Bereich Projektierung, DDC/GLT- Programmierung, Inbetriebnahmen, Serice und Wartung suche ich weitere, erfahrene Partner mit den erforderlichen Anlagen- und Verfahrenstechnischen Kentnissen, vornehmlich für die DDC-Systeme: SAIA, TAC-Schneider, Johnson Controlls, Priva und Siemens.

Ich bitte um Nachricht falls Ihrerseits Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit besteht.

mfg

EPN Elektrotechnik
Klaus-Dieter Hoppe
kdhoppe@elektro-epn.de
Mobil: 0151/201 06 111


----------



## blubingame (26 Juli 2020)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich muss diesen alten Thread mal aus der Versenkung holen, da ich aktuell einige Probleme habe und mich leider überhaupt nicht auskenne.

Ich habe in unserem kürzlich erworbenem Reihenhaus eine Saia Burgess Anlage, die neuerdings Probleme verursacht. Es handelt sich um eine PCD3.M5340 mit der FW Version 1.22.48.
Der Vorbesitzer hat leider auch keine Ahnung und kann nicht weiterhelfen.


Nachdem kürzlich der FI geflogen ist, habe ich einige Probleme mit der Saia Burgess Anlage.



Die gesamte Beleuchtung im Keller (4 Räume) lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten. Nach Betätigung des Lichtschalters (Taster) wird scheinbar das Stromstoßrelais nicht ausgelöst.
Manuelle Betätigung des Stromstoßrelais im Sicherungskasten funktioniert einwandfrei.

Die elektrische Fußbodenheizung im Badezimmer sollte sich ein- und ausschalten lassen, wenn man den Lichtschalter (Taster) für länger als 3 Sekunden gedrückt hält. Dies funktioniert auch nicht und die Heizung läuft augenscheinlich willkürlich.
 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Konfiguration ggfs. nicht richtig geladen oder zuvor nicht richtig gespeichert wurde (Back-Up).
Ich habe gesehen, dass ich einen Saia Webserver per Browser erreichen kann, aber leider fehlt mir das Passwort für den Login. Desweiteren habe ich auch keine Software, mit der ich die Steuerung programmieren könnte (von den notwendigen Programmierkentnissen in SPS ganz zu schweigen).

Eine entsprechende Datenpunktliste im Excel Formal liegt mir vor.
Könnte mir einer hierbei behilflich sein?

1. Gibt es die notwendige Software für die Konfiguration als Freeware für Privatanwender?
2. Wie könnte ich mich mit der Anlage verbinden und ggfs. das vorhandene Projekt bzw. die vorhandene Konfiguration einsehen/ öffnen oder ändern?

Wenn jemand aus der Umgebung kommt PLZ Bereich 44XXX und helfen kann, wäre das natülich auch super.


Besten Dank und Grüße,

blub


----------



## Garf (26 Juli 2020)

blubingame schrieb:


> Liebe Forenmitglieder,
> 
> ....... Eine entsprechende Datenpunktliste im Excel Formal liegt mir vor.
> Könnte mir einer hierbei behilflich sein?
> ...



Zu 1.) Nein gibt es nicht und als Privatperson könntest Du die Programmiersoftware noch nicht einmal käuflich erwerben
Zu 2.) Nein, ohne den Quellcode geht dar gar nichts mehr. Ein Auslsen des Programms aus dem Regler ist nicht möglich.

Du müsstest somit ein völlig neues Projekt aufsetzen. Und es hat wirklich niemand den Quellcode irgendwo abgelegt? Geht theoretisch auch auf den internen/externen Speicher des Reglers.

Was steckt den links unter dem blauen Deckel? Befindet sich der Regler im Hausnetzwerk und hast Du mit z.B. Filezilla Zugriff auf den Regler?

Gruß Garf


----------



## blubingame (26 Juli 2020)

Nabend Garf,

unter dem Deckel scheint tatsächlich eine SD Karte zu stecken.

Über FTP habe ich es versucht, jedoch habe ich kein Username und kein Passwort. Hat der Regler irgendein bekanntes Default Passwort?

Danke und Grüße blub


----------



## Garf (26 Juli 2020)

Ja, es gibt ein Standardpasswort. Ist mir im Mement aber nicht mehr im Kopf, muss ich es erst nachsehen. In FileZilla habe ich mir Profile für die Zugänge angelegt. Wenn dort tatsächlich ein SD-Card gesteckt ist, dann müssten dort zwei Steckplätze belegt sein. Fotos vom Regler und deren Anbauteile könnten hilfreich sein. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch nur einen Hardwaredefekt an den Modulen bzw. der Modulträger.


----------



## blubingame (26 Juli 2020)

Ok,

anbei einige Bilder von der Anlage.

Grüße blub


----------



## blubingame (26 Juli 2020)




----------



## escride1 (26 Juli 2020)

Die Software hat eine 90-Tage Demo. Für eine einmalige Sache vielleicht dienlich. Schau halt mal nach bei Saia Burgness.
(Solltest Du irgendwas mit einer Software machen dann auf keinen Fall eine FW updaten. Dies löscht die aktuelle PCD).

Die Login-Daten sind oftmals auch bei fertigen Anlagen belassen worden. Dann wäre das evtl.
root // rootpasswd

Suchen würdest Du dort nach *.SBAK im Verzeichnis M1_FLASH:/PCD_BACKUP
Das wäre eine Sicherung auf dem Dateisystem.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Garf (27 Juli 2020)

Ja genau die Login-Daten sind es. Mir viel immer nur ....passwd ein. Die Hardware scheint auch völlig normal zu laufen. Schau mal ob Du Zugriff auf die SD-Karte bekommst,


----------



## blubingame (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

vielen Dank für den Support. Ich komme nun zumindest auf die Anlage per FTP drauf, konnte aber in keinem Verzeichnis und auch per Suche mit WINSCP kein *.SBAK* File finden.
Ist echt zum Mäuse melken ...

Angenommen ich nutze die 90 Tage Testlizenz, welche Software sollte ich dann downloaden? Kann jemande den Link bitte posten? 

Besten Dank!

Grüße blub


----------



## Garf (27 Juli 2020)

Im Moment würde ich gar nichts herunterladen, denn nach der Installation läuft die Testphase gnadenlos ab. Um dich in das Thema der Programmierung einarbeiten zu können brauchst Du definitiv mehr als 90 Tage. Anders wäre es, wenn wir irgendwo den Quellcode herbekommen könnten. Das gepostete Bild zeigt doch nur eine Dateistruktur und nicht den Inhalt. Wir sollten erst einmal ganz logisch vorgehen und alles an Informationen sammeln, was dir zur Verfügung steht.
Ich hatte schon Fragen dazu gestellt, die Du aber leider noch nicht beantwortet hast. Gibt es eine Web-Visualisierung auf die man mit dem PC zugreifen könnte? Was steuert die PCD3? Nur Lichtstromkreise? Und noch einmal ganz deutlich gesagt, eine lizensierte Software habe ich hier, aber selbst damit könnte ich dir ohne das Quellprogramm nicht weiterhelfen.

So schaut es auf meiner PCD aus:


----------



## Hesse (27 Juli 2020)

blubingame schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> anbei einige Bilder von der Anlage.
> 
> Grüße blub



  Die Bilder deiner Anlage machen aber zumindest schon mal einen anständigen Eindruck.
  Da wüste doch einer schon was er macht …. 
  Du findest nirgends einen Hinweis auf den Ersteller der Anlage ?
  (der hat doch dann auch die Projekt Daten) 
  So alt ist die ja nun auch noch nicht .


----------



## blubingame (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo Garf,

ich versuche alle Fragen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu beantworten. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiß was die Anlage alles steuert. 

Es gibt Kontakte an Türen und Fenster. Es gibt eine Wetterstation auf dem Dach. Es gibt Rollos. 
Wenn ich beispielsweise die Haustür abschließe,fahren die Rollos im EG herunter. 
Wenn es regnet und ein Fenster offen steht im Dachgeschoss, dann fährt das Rollo runter und schließt das Fenster. 
Hinzu kommt die komplette Lichtsteuerung, da im gesamten Haus nur Taster eingebaut sind. Sonderlocke Elektrische Fußbodenheizung muss auch darüber gesteuert werden. 
Die läuft zwischendurch einfach, obwohl ich diese nicht manuell oder im eigentlichen Sinne eingeschaltet habe. Ich schätze irgendeine Komfortfunktion mit Uhrzeit?

Das muss ja auch mit der SPS Anlage zusammenhängen.

Eine Visualisierung kenne ich dazu leider nicht. Anbei eine Exceldatei, die mir noch vorliegt. Hilft das ggfs. irgendwie weiter?
Hier die Ordnerstruktur und ein Teilauszug der Excel mit den Datenpunkten.







Danke und Grüße,

blub


----------



## blubingame (27 Juli 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Die Bilder deiner Anlage machen aber zumindest schon mal einen anständigen Eindruck.
> Da wüste doch einer schon was er macht ….
> Du findest nirgends einen Hinweis auf den Ersteller der Anlage ?
> (der hat doch dann auch die Projekt Daten)
> So alt ist die ja nun auch noch nicht .




Hallo Hesse,

doch in einer programinfo.txt Datei habe ich soeben einen Hinweis gefunden. Ich werde die Firma (kommt aus Niedersachsen) morgen mal kontaktieren. Vielleicht können die ja weiterhelfen oder haben den Quellcode selbst in einer Datenbank hinterlegt.

Grüße blub


----------



## Garf (27 Juli 2020)

Du hast aber nirgendwo ein Terminal? Schau doch bitte mal in den  Unterordener M1/Flash/Webpages. Die Firma zu kontaktieren ist eine  hervorragende Idee. Ich hoffe die können und wollen dir etwas zur  Verfügung stellen. Der Auszug der Datenpunkte zeigt nur Fensterkontakte  und Lichtschalter. Nicht wirklich hilfreich. Ich habe eben mal in der  Programmiersoftware nachgesehen, eine Datei mit der Endung .sbak kann  nicht eingelesen werden, siehe Screenshot. Aber scheint ja eh nicht abgelegt worden zu sein. Dabei handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um ein Backup vom Maschinensprachenprogramm bevor diese endgültig in den Speicher geschrieben wird.




Was funktioniert noch und was nicht? Es könnte doch auch nur ein Ein- oder Ausgangsmodul defekt sein und Programm und Regeler sind in Ordnung.


----------



## blubingame (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo Garf,

ein Terminal im Sinne von einem Display an der Anlage? Nein, habe ich leider keines.

Probleme habe ich nur die zwei beschriebenen (bis dato) feststellen können.

1. Komplette Kellergeschoss Beleuchtung kann nicht mehr per Lichtschalter (Taster) eingeschaltet werden
2. Die elektrische Fußbodenheizung im 1.OG schaltet sich mehr oder minder willkürlich ein und aus. Meine primäre Vermutung entweder irgendwie mit einer Zeitschaltung programmiert, die nun aktiv ist. 
Zweite Möglichkeit der Lichtschalter (Taster) schaltet die Anlage ständig an, obwohl dies ursprünglich nur mit langem halten des Tasters passieren sollte (kann ich aber fast ausschließen, da der Schalter zwischendurch absichtlich nicht genutzt wurde und die FB trotzdem lief).

Anbei alle Dateien, die im Ordner Webpages zu sehen sind. Irgendetwas was dein Interesse weckt?


----------



## Garf (27 Juli 2020)

Ich tippe mal auf ein defektes DI-Modul. Jetzt müssten wir nur herausfinden welche Module verbaut sind und wo diese Datenpunkte aufgeschaltet sind. Und ja, es gibt eine Web-Visualisierung. Über die IP-Adresse des Reglers könnten wir diese sichtbar machen. Hierfür gibt es von der Fa. SAIA-Burges sogar eine PC-Software die im Demobetrieb schon ganz brauchbar ist. Aternativ dazu kannst Du die Seite aich mit einem Browser aufrufen, vorausgesetzt Java Runtime Environment ist auf dem PC installiert und die Datei IMasterSaia5_15_03.jar ist im WEB-Projekt abgelegt. Ein Web-Panele der Fa. SAIA lässt sich natürlich auch anschließen.

Wenn Du mir die Dateien im Web Projekt zusenden würdest könnte man sich die Visualisierung wahrscheinlich im Vorfeld mal ansehen.


----------



## Cassandra (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

  Die Unix-Start-Zeit der Dateien ist euch aufgefallen?
  Ist vielleicht ist die Batterie auf dem Board KO, oder sogar ausgelaufen?

  Ich werde nie verstehen, warum Leute zum ein und ausschalten vom Licht eine Steuerung brauchen…   

  Trotzdem viel Glück bei der Fehlerbehebung.

  LG
  Cassandra


----------



## MrPockooo (25 August 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich bin beruflich im Elektromaschinenbau unterwegs und wir betreuen unter anderem auch Hausverwaltungen mit ihren Lüftungs- u. Hebeanlagen. Nun waren wir vor kurzen an einer Lüftungsanlage in einem für uns neuen Objekt, in dem die Lüftungsanlage keine Zuckung mehr macht. Ich konnte dann herausfinden, dass keiner der beiden Umrichter ein Freigabesignal aus der SPS bekommt, noch eine der Lüftungsklappen angesteuert wird. Ein Schaltplan, Programm, Sicherungskopie, Ausdruck oder sonst irgendetwas ist leider nicht vorhanden, da dieses Objekt erst vor kurzem von dieser Hausverwaltung übernommen wurde. Nun hatten wir noch nie mit Saia zu tun und stehen daher aktuell scheinbar in einer Sackgasse. (SPS Grundkenntnisse sind vorhanden, doch arbeiten wir fast immer mit anderen Firmen zusammen und haben selbst auch keine Programme oder Routine) Wir wissen nicht, ob es am Programm liegt, an der Ausgangskarte, oder an einem fehlenden Eingangssignal. Ein Neustart half nicht weiter. Hat jemand im Raum Heidelberg selbst eine Möglichkeit uns hierbei zu helfen oder kann uns eine entsprechende Firma oder Person empfehlen? Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


Grüße
A. Löhr


----------



## Ing_Lupo (26 August 2020)

Hallo

Schau mal , wer den Schrank gebaut hat.  
Name bitte per PN schicken.


----------



## MrPockooo (28 August 2020)

Ich bekomme Anfang nächster Woche die Informationen und melde mich dann, da ich dort leider keinen freien Zugang habe. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## MrPockooo (1 September 2020)

Hallo,
leider ist auf und in dem Schaltschrank kein Erbauer vermerkt oder nicht mehr vermerkt. Dort war nur das Typenschild des Schaltschrankgehäuses von Sarel. Ich freue mich über jeden, der mir vielleicht dennoch helfen kann.
Gruß
MrPockooo


----------



## PN/DP (1 September 2020)

MrPockooo schrieb:


> leider ist auf und in dem Schaltschrank kein Erbauer vermerkt oder nicht mehr vermerkt.


Auf dem Schaltplan steht auch kein Hersteller? Gibt es auch keine Bedienungsanleitung o.Ä. Dokumentation?

Harald


----------



## dingo (1 September 2020)

RGS hat auch eine Niederlassung in Heidelberg:
https://www.rgs.de/unternehmen/standorte

ist einer der SAIA PCD Systempartner
https://www.rgs.de/info/sbc/18


----------



## Mikel54 (20 Oktober 2020)

Erst mal ein Hallo an alle.

Hab mich hier angemeldet, weil wir auch jemanden suchen, der in der Nähe von Heidelberg bei einer bestehenden SAIA-GLT z.B. einen Datenpunkttest durchführen kann und die Modbus-Schnittstelle einer neu hinzugekommenen RLT-Anlage einstellt und testet (Verbindungstest).



dingo schrieb:


> RGS hat auch eine Niederlassung in Heidelberg:


Mit RGS haben wir bereits Kontakt aufgenommen, die machen das aber nicht (mehr) und verwiesen uns an eine Zweigstelle in Magdeburg, was aber auf Grund der Entfernung keinen Sinn macht und nur die Kosten unnötig hochtreibt.

Falls uns da jemand vor Ort helfen könnte, gegen angemessene Bezahlung natürlich, bitte melden.
Details können dann ggf. auch telefonisch besprochen werden.

Grüße
Mikel


----------



## DennisBerger (7 Januar 2021)

Könnte euch weiterhelfen, wir haben Saia PCD2 und PCD4 in der Firma in Anlagen, kommt halt drauf an wie komplex das Programm ist,
Heidelberg sind ca 60km für mich.
falls das Problem noch aktuell ist(?), 
kann ich mal ins Programm schauen und überprüfen warum die Ausgänge nicht kommen.
Ausdruck für später ist auch erstellbar, ebenso eine backup datensicherung, ersatz hardware kann ich eventuell mitbringen..

@*MrPockooo*


----------



## MrPockooo (11 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
In alten Dokumenten konnten wir noch Infos finden und haben so auch eine Programm-Kopie erhalten. Die Störung die wir hatten war extern und konnte ebenfalls behoben werden. Nun gab es im Dezember einen Stromausfall und seitdem fährt das Textterminal (Typ: PCD7.D202) nicht mehr hoch. Es ist lediglich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an und im ersten Segment steht nur ein Unterstrich. Dadurch kann nicht quittiert werden und somit fährt die Anlage auch wieder nicht komplett an. Können Sie uns diesbezüglich auch helfen?
Gruß
MrPockooo


----------

